# Rally II 17" tire fitment help



## 1969Pontiac (May 6, 2014)

I recently got some 17x9 aluminum rally II's and i was thinking about running 255/45R17's on the front and 275-285/50R17's on the back, does anyone have experience with it? links and previous knowledge are all helpful, Thanks.


----------



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi I have a 1969 gto I posted pictures of the car . Just look up my post .I have 17X9 year one rally II on the back tires 2 NEW 255/50-17 NITTO INVO 50R R17 TIRES and 17X8 on front. with 2 NEW 235/45-17 NITTO INVO 45R R17 TIRES. Ohh I all so added the hotchkis and Detroit speed kits. Those are the biggest I could get on my car with out cutting in to any thing.


----------

